# NFSD not starting, threads problem

## kacer

Hello guys,

I have this problem:

After one power outage, I'm not able to start nfsd.

Part of log:

Nov 08 23:51:27 [rpc.statd] Version 1.2.3 starting

Nov 08 23:51:27 [rpc.statd] Flags: TI-RPC

Nov 08 23:51:27 [rpc.statd] Running as root.  chown /var/lib/nfs to choose different user

Nov 08 23:51:28 [rpc.mountd] Version 1.2.3 starting

Nov 08 23:51:28 [rpc.nfsd] error starting threads: errno 98 (Address already in use)

Nov 08 23:51:28 [kernel] [  260.101843] lockd_up: makesock failed, error=-98

Nov 08 23:51:28 [kernel] [  260.102036] nfsd: last server has exited, flushing export cache

Nov 08 23:51:28 [sm-notify] Version 1.2.3 starting

Nov 08 23:51:28 [/etc/init.d/nfs] ERROR: nfs failed to start

I have found possible reason with strace:

/proc/fs/nfsd/threads is locked as read-only immediately after start of rpcbind.

When I have tried to write something to this file, error message was the same.

I have tried the same situation on different computer, where NFS is working well and after start of rpcbind it's possible to write to:

/proc/fs/nfsd/threads

Restart doesn't help and I haven't been able to solve this problem using friends, google etc.

Can somebody please help me? Thank you

----------

## krinn

Make sure pipefs is mount and else if its directory exist (i know a bug where nfsd server never run nfs client won't create the directory)

You can check its status with 

```
mount | grep rpc_pipefs

rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)

```

If it isn't mount, a simple ls should prove the directory exist or not.

----------

## kacer

Hello krinn,

thank you for your reply.

Here is the result:

mount | grep rpc_pipefs

rpc_pipefs on /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs type rpc_pipefs (rw)

ls -la /var/lib/nfs/rpc_pipefs/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 9 root root   0 Nov  9 00:47 .

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 320 Nov 11 00:22 ..

dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root   0 Nov  9 00:47 cache

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root   0 Nov  9 00:47 lockd

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root   0 Nov  9 00:47 mount

dr-xr-xr-x 5 root root   0 Nov 11 01:14 nfs

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root   0 Nov  9 00:47 nfsd4_cb

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root   0 Nov  9 00:47 portmap

dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root   0 Nov  9 00:47 statd

Whan can I assume from this?

----------

## Hu

What versions of the various programs are you using on the affected and working systems?

----------

## kacer

Here is emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Xeon-TM-_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 08 Nov 2011 20:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5, 4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=prescott -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.sh.cvut.cz/MIRRORS/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl apache2 berkdb bzip2 bzlib cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran ftp gdbm gpm iconv iproute2 ipv6 modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl php pppd readline session ssl sysfs tcpd unicode x86 xml xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

and version of NFS:

```
net-fs/nfs-utils-1.2.3-r1
```

What else do you need?

----------

